

SpaceX Dragon Parachute Deployment And Splashdown Video - Arjuna
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEle_iw4_w0

======
Arjuna
Some nice images of Dragon that were recently released:

Dragon floating after splashdown:

[http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/slideshow/ALeqM5grpUD0qI...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/slideshow/ALeqM5grpUD0qIl5L-gNliMHBc-
E_S8fiQ?docId=e9dcaf97edc04dc5ae4d586e64552b10&index=1)

Dragon sitting on-board the recovery vessel:

[http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/slideshow/ALeqM5grpUD0qI...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/slideshow/ALeqM5grpUD0qIl5L-gNliMHBc-
E_S8fiQ?docId=e9dcaf97edc04dc5ae4d586e64552b10&index=0)

